# Empowering Workforce



## RG1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello, new to forum...

I would appreciate advice from any very experienced commercial contractors. I have reached a point in business where I need to empower some employees with responsibilities that I have always taken on myself in the past, i.e. production management, inspections and conveying information to customers. 

Problem is--every time I seem to let go--problems arise. Minor issues, leaks here and there, misinforming customers, scheduling. I always try to point the thumb instead of the finger; however, implementing an accountability system without playing the blame game is difficult.

I guess if I were to sum up with a couple of questions for successful commercial roofing contractors it would be...

1. Do you feel it is better to spend more money finding an experienced workforce or spend more time and money educating a fresh, less experienced workforce? (both management and labor)

2. How did you let go without letting go? How do you complete your process without the micromanagement?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------

